# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Embalse de Embarcaderos

## sergi1907

De camino hacia Yeste tuvimos que hacer una parada en Cofrentes para que descansara el bebé. 
Allí se encuentra este embalse del que no he encontrado más datos que su capacidad de 11 hm3 y que su uso está destinado al aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico. En el se juntan el río Cabriel y el Júcar.

El río Cabriel








El Júcar

----------


## sergi1907

En Cofrentes se encuentra la Central Nuclear, al margen derecho del Júcar





Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> De camino hacia Yeste tuvimos que hacer una parada en Cofrentes para que descansara el bebé. 
> Allí se encuentra este embalse del que no he encontrado más datos que su capacidad de 11 hm3 y que su uso está destinado al aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico. En el se juntan el río Cabriel y el Júcar.
> 
> [...]


Es el embalse que sirve también para refrigeración de la Central Nuclear. De él toma y a él suelta el agua.

De hecho, este embalse tiene una temperatura media del agua mucho más alta que el río antes y tras él.

----------


## IMP68

> Es el embalse que sirve también para refrigeración de la Central Nuclear. De él toma y a él suelta el agua.
> 
> De hecho, este embalse tiene una temperatura media del agua mucho más alta que el río antes y tras él.


Una consulta, yo tenia entendido que este embalse estaba en desuso y que estaba sustituido para sus funciones por el de Cortes II, pero por lo que dices no es así, me podrías comentar algo de esto?

Además, alguien tiene alguna foto de la presa, o está sumergida por las agua de Cortes II?

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Una consulta, yo tenia entendido que este embalse estaba en desuso y que estaba sustituido para sus funciones por el de Cortes II, pero por lo que dices no es así, me podrías comentar algo de esto?
> 
> Además, alguien tiene alguna foto de la presa, o está sumergida por las agua de Cortes II?
> 
> Saludos


Realmente el embalse de embarcaderos no aparece en las listas ni del SEPREM ni del MMA, por lo que es de suponer que como tal no esté operativo.

Aún así, parece que se sigue llamando así a la zona del embalse que está en la confluencia del Júcar y el Cabriel.

No conozco la zona al dedillo, pero si en algún sitio está la presa de Embarcaderos, éste sería el más probable:

http://maps.google.es/maps?ie=UTF8&l...02409&t=h&z=19

Además del de Embarcaderos, también puede encontrarse bajo las aguas del embalse de Cortes II la presa del embalse de Millares, que pudo tener la cerrada en algún sitio de esta imagen:

http://maps.google.es/maps?ie=UTF8&l...38538&t=h&z=15

----------


## Soplo

> Realmente el embalse de embarcaderos no aparece en las listas ni del SEPREM ni del MMA, por lo que es de suponer que como tal no esté operativo.
> 
> Aún así, parece que se sigue llamando así a la zona del embalse que está en la confluencia del Júcar y el Cabriel.
> 
> No conozco la zona al dedillo, pero si en algún sitio está la presa de Embarcaderos, éste sería el más probable:
> 
> http://maps.google.es/maps?ie=UTF8&l...02409&t=h&z=19
> 
> Además del de Embarcaderos, también puede encontrarse bajo las aguas del embalse de Cortes II la presa del embalse de Millares, que pudo tener la cerrada en algún sitio de esta imagen:
> ...


Saludos Foreros,
Hace un par de años estuvimos en cofrentes haciendo turismo y justo en el enlace que cuelga Luján de la ubicación del embalse de embarcaderos, si acercais el zoom vereis (un poco borrroso) la cerrada de la prensa y al lado una publicidad de "Rutas fluviales por el Xuquer", pues bien, recomiendo a todo el mundo que se dé un paseo por uno de los dos barcos que ofertan la ruta porque las vistas del embalse de cortes son maravillosas, te llevan justo hasta la toma de agua de bombeo del embalse de la muela.

Al grano y resolviendo las dudas sobre este embalse: en realidad la utilidad de este embalse es unicamente salvaguardar en nivel del agua en la central nuclear de cofrentes, me explico, imaginaros que la capacidad del embalse de cortes-2 disminulera al 50%, eso significaría que la central nuclear se quedaría "seca", dado que esta se encuentra justo en la cola del embalse. Pero para resolver esta problematica se encuentran las compuertas situadas justo en el embarcadero del embalse de Embarcasderos; de momento (nos informó la guia del paseo fluvial por el Xuquer) nunca se han tenido que cerrar porque siempre suele estar lleno el embalse de cortes, pero si llegara el caso se cerrarían y de esta forma siempre habrìa un nivel de agua y suficientes Hm3 para que la central los utilice para refrigerar su reactor.

El causante(entre otros factores) de que hasta ahora no se halla tenido que cerrar las compuertas del embalse de embarcaderos, es el embalse de Contreras, del rio Gabriel y el de Alarcón en el Jucar quien son los que  regulan la capacidad del embalse de Cortes-2.

Saludos

----------

